# Coquille dans le 'security-handbook'

## OXiDiUS

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je voulais juste signaler une petite erreur dans la version française du security-handbook :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/security/security-handbook.xml?part=1&chap=6

Paragraphe 6.b. :

```
# find / -type f \( -perm -2 -o -perm -20 \) \ -exec ls -lg {} \; 2>/dev/null >writable.txt

# find / -type d \( -perm -2 -o -perm -20 \) \ -exec ls -ldg {} \; 2>/dev/null >>writable.txt
```

Et dans la version anglaise, les bonnes commandes :

```
# find / -type f \( -perm -2 -o -perm -20 \) -exec ls -lg {} \; 2>/dev/null >writable.txt

# find / -type d \( -perm -2 -o -perm -20 \) -exec ls -ldg {} \; 2>/dev/null >>writable.txt
```

Bonne soirée   :Smile: 

edit: de même pour le paragraphe 6.c. : 

```
find / -type f \( -perm -004000 -o -perm -002000 \) \ -exec ls -lg {} \; 2>/dev/null >suidfiles.txt
```

```
find / -type f \( -perm -004000 -o -perm -002000 \) -exec ls -lg {} \; 2>/dev/null >suidfiles.txt
```

Last edited by OXiDiUS on Sun Mar 01, 2009 2:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## OXiDiUS

Il me semble que même avec une bonne syntaxe, cette commande ne renvoie par le résultat attendu.

Ces commandes devraient retourner les fichiers (respectivement les répertoires) qui sont accessibles en écriture à tous, autrement dit aux 'autres'. Or la première commande retourne tous les fichiers qui sont accessibles en écriture aux propriétaires (utilisateur+groupe)...

Cette commande retourne le bon résultat :

```
find / -type f \( -perm -o+w \) -exec ls -lg {} \; 2>/dev/null >writable.txt

find / -type d \( -perm -o+w \) -exec ls -ldg {} \; 2>/dev/null >>writable.txt
```

Bonne soirée  :Wink: 

----------

